# .xinitrc pose problème avec XDarwin



## Môa (2 Septembre 2002)

'ai voulu essayé plusieurs windows manager, à commencer par windowmaker, xfce, et gnome-minimal, puiqu'ils étaient fournis sur le CD de MacPrécision n°1. Seulement, après que l'installeur de windowmaker ait créé un fichier .xinitrc , ds mon répertoire d'utilisateur, XDarwin, lors de son chargement quitte tout seul sans message d'erreur. 

Ce fichier .xinitrc contenait "exec wmaker", pour que windowmaker se lance au chargement. Je suis sûr que le problème vient de ce fichier puisque en le supprimant, je peux lancer XDarwin, mais avec le windows manager de base, TWM ;( Aussi, même si le fichier .xinitrc est vide, XDarwin ne se lance pas. Comment faire ?


----------



## benR (20 Décembre 2002)

euh.. aujorud'hui j'ai ce même problème...
si qq1 a la réponse, ca m'intéresse pas mal...

merci !


----------



## Einbert (20 Décembre 2002)

J'ai d/l il y a quelques jours de ça le bundle-kde-ssl, puis après environ 20h de compilation qui se sont déroulés correctement, j'ai bien sûr voulu l'essayer. Pour ça, il fallait créer ce fameux fichier .xinitrc ; puis je lance XDarwin et j'ai eu le même problème que Môa, XDarwin quitte sans rien dire, mais si j'enlevais le fichier .xinitrc, tout fonctionnait. J'ai finalement trouvé le coupable : un fichier .log devait être créé dans un certain répertoire, si un problème surgissait lors du démarrage, or il n'était pas possible de pouvoir écrire dans ce dossier, car il fallait avoir les droits du root ... j'ai enlevé ce rajout, lancé XDarwin, et hop, kde s'est lancé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... donc j'en conclus que s'il y a une erreur dans le fichier .xinitrc, XDarwin s'arrête tout simplement et quitte.
Il ressemble à quoi vos fichiers .xinitrc (copie complète please, pas juste le exec wmaker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

++


----------



## pacou (26 Décembre 2002)

Aujourd'hui, même si j'utilise peu XWindow, j'utilise plutot OroborosX.

Mais je me souviens avoir eu du mal à paramétrer ce .xinitrc, qui est le fichier de config de XFree86 version Xdarwin.

Or donc, je pence que le mieux à faire, c'est d'aller vous plonger dans le terminal, de faire un "locate xinitrc" et de vous rendre là où le système a trouvé ce fichier (dans /etc/xfree .... qqchose comme ça).

vous faites alors un 
sudo cp /xxx/xxx/xxx/xinitrc /Users/vous/.xinitrc
cd
sudo chown vous .xinitrc
pico /Users/vous/.xinitrc

et là vous changez dans les dernières lignes l'appel à TWM par ce que vous vouler (genre exec wmaker&amp avec un &amp; pour dire "tache de fond". Cette commande (voir la doc pour confirmation) doit être à la fin.

Explication de texte des 4 lignes de commandes ci dessus (ça peut intéresser d'autres lecteurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




): 1ere sudo pour être root et cp pour copier le fichier dans votre racine à vous; 2eme cp tout seul vous place dans votre répertoire perso, à votre racine ; sudo chown pour "change owner", pour que vous soyez proprio du fichier, sinon ça marche pas ; pico pour éditer.

J'espère avoir aidé.

Mais quand même : OroborusX.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2007)

Mmmhh je viens d'installer xfce depuis darwinports et toutes ces manip ne marchent pas ?


----------



## Thierry6 (1 Février 2007)

tu as essayé de commenté le wm lancé auparavant et de rajouter un exec xfce
dans ton .xinitrc ?

moi j'ai ça :

# start the window manager

exec quartz-wm                      
#exec mwm

#exec /opt/local/bin/afterstep

#exec /opt/local/bin/wmaker

#/sw/bin/startkde >/tmp/kde.log 2>&1



et je passe de l'un à l'autre facilement


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2007)

Oui j'ai exactement &#231;a en fait. Apr&#232;s un red&#233;marrage il se lance bien, mais xcfe ne r&#233;agit pas du tout (toolbar etc...).


----------

